# Bucket + Lid



## Murzo (Aug 11, 2008)

Hey guys, anyone know where I can get buckets with secure lids in the belfast area? Do B&Q or homebase do them?


----------



## Ronnie (Nov 15, 2006)

Try Davey at Procar in Carryduff. He would be a good bet for a half decent one


----------



## PartSeal (Nov 2, 2010)

I keep my wash bucket in the boot with a lid. Keeps the mitts safe. I think its from the food industry but its great.


----------



## *Das* (Aug 9, 2010)

Just bought one of Ebay, less than £8 delivered. http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/20LT-CLEAR-PL...tle_Pots_ET&hash=item51922aa599#ht_1610wt_932


----------



## bigalj (Jun 27, 2010)

Less than £4 delivered:thumb:

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/15-LITRE-WHIT...omeGarden_CLV_Cleaning_CA&hash=item45f671e44e

I bought 2 from this guy about 2 weeks ago.

Sturdy, watertight and they even accomodate grit guards if needed...


----------



## Bbarnes (Aug 22, 2009)

DasArab said:


> Just bought one of Ebay, less than £8 delivered. http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/20LT-CLEAR-PL...tle_Pots_ET&hash=item51922aa599#ht_1610wt_932


Can get ones like this cheaper in the place where i work, its a new garden centre near lisburn, i can even get them free, only have or 2 or 3 left though


----------

